# Where and how to apply humic and fulvic acids



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Per the Doc, humic acid needs to be applied to the roots as in granular products (The Anderson's DG line). Fulvic acid can be applied foliar or in liquid products. The part where he states this is 0:40 into the video.

Chalk up another win for The Anderson humics.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxSc5vwIcPE

slomo


----------

